# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Dimri, bukuria e bardhë e natyrës!

## RaPSouL

Në këtë temë do të sillen të gjitha fotot ose pamjet e bëra nga stina e dimrit kudo, çdo anëtarë mund të sjell fotot e veta këtu poashtu edhe une do të sjell disa foto që kam bërë dhe që bo bëj në ditët në vijim.

ps. Duhet ti përmbaheni regullores dhe të postoni vetëm fotot e bëra nga ju personalisht!


Ju flm.

----------


## RaPSouL



----------


## RaPSouL



----------


## RaPSouL



----------


## prishtinase

Rap Soul ket foto e bera  para 2-3 min pasi  tashi jam te mami  dhe mendova te fotografoj shkollen  ku  kam fillu hapat e par  e cila gjendet mbrapa shtepis se mamit ........ per mua esht foto e veqant

----------


## RaPSouL

Foto e bukur prishtinase, po pate mundësi të zvogëlosh rezolucionin e fotos në 640x480 do të ishte ene me bukur.

----------


## Dorontina

Dimri stina me e bukur e Vitit.........

----------


## RaPSouL



----------


## RaPSouL



----------


## RaPSouL



----------


## RaPSouL



----------


## RaPSouL



----------


## Alienated

RaPSouL
Foto te bukura - Poroji nen bore...  :buzeqeshje: 

Ke harruar te besh nje paralajmerim te zakonshem ne keso raste, por ja do e bej une.


*DO NOT EAT THE YELLOW SNOW*

----------


## RaPSouL



----------


## RaPSouL



----------


## RaPSouL



----------


## RaPSouL



----------


## no name

_Tetova e mbuluar me dëborë. :)_

----------


## RaPSouL



----------


## ☆Angie☆

Keto foto i kam bere dhjetorin e vitit te kaluar ne Riezlern te Austrise. E adhuroj deboren  :buzeqeshje:

----------

